# tired of searching need a help



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

Hi, i am indian by nationality presently studying in ukraine would like to visit Istanbul in my winter holidays from ukraine, not sure about the visa means what all documents do i need, please somebody throw some light on it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

harpreet90 said:


> Hi, i am indian by nationality presently studying in ukraine would like to visit Istanbul in my winter holidays from ukraine, not sure about the visa means what all documents do i need, please somebody throw some light on it.


take a look here https://www.evisa.gov.tr/en/apply/


----------



## harpreet90 (May 25, 2014)

I don't meet one of the requirements that asks for a valid schnegnen or an OECD member countries 's visa. So, I can't apply for an e- visa but can i apply for an on-arrival visa? Or shall i apply it before my travel through embassy of Turkey?
Thanks.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Definitely not a visa on arrival for you. You will need to apply through the Turkish embassy in the country where you are living.


----------

